
WikiLeaks on the run - Mistone
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/12/03/wikileaksOnTheRun.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted earlier, with many, many comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1966099>

~~~
Mistone
thanks, guess HN didn't recognize the duplicate domain.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
This submission had the all-too-common feedburner crap in the URL, the other
submission was of the clean URL. The dup detector is especially simplistic.

